# Arghhhh, all the pain!



## ABbuggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, yesterday I finally got braces put on. My mouth is in soooooo much pain and its hard to eat anything. &lt;_&lt; They actually only put it spacers and brackets in yesterday, and next week the wires are going in. Thats when the real pain starts.  

For those who have/had braces: Will I eventually not notice I'm even wearing them, because they are currently driving me CRAZY. I hope it wont be this way for the next 2 years!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 7, 2008)

never had them..leaste u wont luck like goofy any more.. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> never had them..leaste u wont luck like goofy any more.. :lol:


lol there you go again! :lol: The teeth that you see when a person smiles really are not that crooked, its the teeth in the bottom front that are kinda waked out. But on the bright side, my teeth are not as bad as my brother's. He has an extra tooth, one is about to grow in sideways, and one of the front teeth is twisted to the side.  He is defiantly getting braces. :lol:


----------



## Mantida (Mar 7, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> lol there you go again! :lol: The teeth that you see when a person smiles really are not that crooked, its the teeth in the bottom front that are kinda waked out. But on the bright side, my teeth are not as bad as my brother's. He has an extra tooth, one is about to grow in sideways, and one of the front teeth is twisted to the side.  He is defiantly getting braces. :lol:


 :blink: 

I HAD an extra canine tooth, growing right behind another one. They removed it with surgery.

And also my front canine that the extra was growing behind is twisted to the side and still rotating, like your brother's. Scary! :lol: 

I had braces. Everytime they replaced the rubber bands I wanted to rip my teeth out.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2008)

Well the pain will certainly stop sooner or later but knowing that you have train tracks in your mouth never goes away. You'll constantly pick at it to get rid of food leftovers. After all the pain has stopped you'll have to go back to the dentist again to get it tightened and it starts all over again. Sometimes it'll feel like if your teeth are about to fall out. On the bright side, braces are in style believe it or not. In 2 years it'll be worth it to have straight teeth again.

After I had my braces removed I started to eat hard foods and it kinda messed up my teeth. It's certainly not crooked and it's hard to see the flaws so it doesn't bug me.


----------



## acerbity (Mar 7, 2008)

I've got some mouth troubles as well. Yesterday was my 4th visit for a single root canal. The dentists keep finding extra nerves (this is new nerve #4), they lost the tip of the drill inside my canal two visits ago, and this time they drilled up too far and it drilled into my gums, and the medicine they squirted in there absorbed through my sinus membranes, causing it to run down my throat (burns).

I've had 3 different dentists from start to finish from these unplanned problems!

I remember having braces though, that must have been 10 years ago I got them put in!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, the brackets are now beginning to make sores in my mouth, which of course aren't very pleasant.  

Got another question: will I always have the sores in my mouth from the brackets rubbing inside? I hope not, because 2 years in a long time. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Just remembered to ask, is wearing a retainer troublesome? Is it painful, and annoying? Do they fall out of your mouth? (I hope not :lol: :lol: ) I want to know because I'll be wearing one for a year (I guess everybody does who has had braces).


----------



## Mantida (Mar 7, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Just remembered to ask, is wearing a retainer troublesome? Is it painful, and annoying? Do they fall out of your mouth? (I hope not :lol: :lol: ) I want to know because I'll be wearing one for a year (I guess everybody does who has had braces).


YUCK! Is it an overnight one? I hate those. When you first put them in, you can't talk well, and it feels weird the entire night. The next morning your mouth will feel sore/funny.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Mantida said:


> YUCK! Is it an overnight one? I hate those. When you first put them in, you can't talk well, and it feels weird the entire night. The next morning your mouth will feel sore/funny.


I dont know yet, I wont wear one until my braces come off (in two years).


----------



## Moosashi (Mar 8, 2008)

I remember before they put my braces on, they put an appliance on the roof of my mouth (flat metal thing with a keyhole to tighten) and for a few months or something I used the key to tighten it every day and it would stop hurting adn then we'd have to tighten it again but it was basically expanding my jaw or something. By the time I got the braces I don't think they hurt, like at the start the ends of the wires were sticking into the sides of the inside of my mouth but I went back and had them clip them off real close and then sand the wire ends down to be smooth. I think maybe the front of the brackets rub the inside of your lips but I don't remember that being really painful and I don't have any weird marks left behind now or anything. WHen I was done, they left me with a clear plastic retainer for my top teeth and they left this crappy wire on the back of my four middle bottom teeth in lieu of a retainer because nowadays they think it works better than a bottom retainer. However, I bit into an apple one day like a year later and the bottom wire got all bent so I went back and they fixed it. Later on, I noticed the bottom teeth were kind of moving so I went back, they took the wire off, made me a temporary adjustable bottom retainer to straighten the bottom ones back out a little, and then when i went back after that I told them I did not want a bottom wire on my teeth for the rest of my life and to just give me a bottom retainer. (so I could bite apples safely and such) so they said it would work basically the same and they did, woot! So if they try to leave a bottom wire on your teeth after you've been wearing braces for like 2 years and want ot leave it there for your life, say no way I want a bottom and top retainer to just put in at night, because in my opinion that is the best/easiest. If you gotta put one in at night, might as well put both and then you don't have wires in your mouth anymore!

If (especially right after getting your braces off and within months afterward) you don't wear your retainer every night, like you skip a day or two, when you finally put the retainer back on,you will notice some soreness as it moves your teeth back into proper position, but if you wear the retainer(s) every night you don't feel any pain or soreness at all. So it's best ot try to wear it every night even though if you forget for a couple days it won't be too bad.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 8, 2008)

Ya, I used to have braces too. Don't worry, the first time is the most painful. After that, it will hurt everytime they tighten them, but it is VERY controllable. (Except for rubberbands....those kill you.) Like Mooashi, I had the pallete widener thingie too. I hated it cause I began talking funny. -.- Also, if your dentist is "newer", the retainer will be invisiline. Some clear plastic thingie. For me, I guess wearing braces for like 2 years made my body heal teeth bony thigies very quickly, because I always skip wearing my retainer. The problem about this retainer is when you get up. &gt;.&lt; I suggest washing your retainer whenever you take it off. &gt;.&lt; It does make me talk differently, but since I skip it during the day, probelm solved. xD


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 8, 2008)

Instead of an extra tooth i had tooth never there :mellow:


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 8, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Instead of an extra tooth i had tooth never there :mellow:


LOL :lol: :lol: Actually my mouth isnt so bad right now (might be because of all the pain killers), but that will probably change next Thursday. Thats when the wires are put on and everything is tightened.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 13, 2008)

I had the wires put on today. They suck too, now all my teeth are crazy sore.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 14, 2008)

Poor you... I had braces before. I had painful experiences following the spaces, the wires, the thick wires, and the "power chains." Good luck! And uhh, prepare some baby food or go on a diet... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

like i said before..it will be worth it..its better than being goofy :lol:


----------



## thebugwife (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought the spacers hurt more than anything else! Just remember to do everything they tell you, and wear your retainer when your done or you'll be like me.....after 2 yrs of braces when I was a teenager I'm thinkin' about getting them again at 28 cause they're crooked again!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 20, 2008)

I was forced into braces when I was in middle school. Really only thing wrong was a little crowding in my lower jaw that had one tooth sticking out of line. Of course they covered my teeth in the metal death traps and found tons of other little things to fix. After about a week or two of wearing them all attached, my dad had to bring me in and tell them they needed to do something because I wasn't eating and was dropping weight and being I was underweight stick girl to begin with that wasn't good. Was lucky because my bottom jaw was the one bothering me and the wire they were using was thicker and removable. Normally you aren't suppose to remove it but my dentist showed me how so I could remove it and alleviate the pain while eating. First thing I did was go across the street and eat a Whopper at Burger King.

Thankfully I only had to wear the braces for a year, but I still hated it. Found hot soup and lightly rubbing the gums can do wonders for helping with some of the soreness after tightening. That, and pray you have a good dentist. Mine ###### my jaw up and it now pops and doesn't sit right. I guess you could say I don't have fond memories of the hole ordeal. I currently have the clear retainers but I only wear them once every few months to sleep. As long as they fit you are fine so it depends on how much your teeth shift how often you need to wear them after the initial year.


----------

